# Watch out for zombies!



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Watch out for zombies?! That reminds me, the thrill the world event is happening soon! Is everyone brushing up on their thriller dance technique? Its an attempt to break the world record for most people world wide doing the thriller dance simultaneously. I'm so going! 
Thrill The World


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

This is just about the coolest thing everrrrrr! Thanks!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hahah that's awesome. Thanks for sharing. I'm sending that to everyone I know.

Thanks so much for sharing :=)


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

Very cool!!


----------



## schnallity (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi folks; thanks for all the nice comments. I made a "G rated" version of the card, in case you want to send it to kids; it's very kid-friendly: 
You say greeting cards, we call it art appreciation.  John Schnall, Zombies Like Cupcakes! 
Happy holidays!


----------



## schnallity (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi again;

The site's changed a bit and you now have to register to send the card, but no worries; as far as I can tell you can send these cards an unlimited amount of times without having to pay anything at all. So make sure you wish everyone a happy Halloween by letting a zombie eat your brain; it's the right thing to do!
You say greeting cards, we call it art appreciation.  John Schnall, Watch Out for Zombies! (not for kids) 
(or, for the 'kid friendly' version:
You say greeting cards, we call it art appreciation.  John Schnall, Watch Out for Zombies! )

Quality Schnallity


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice animation!


----------

